# Mood Swings



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a question. Hubby was diagnosed with Graves last year. His doctor put him on 5 tablets right away as he was very hyperthyroid and lost 30 lbs. Now his mood swings are very high....but he is hypothyroid the doctor says and has got him down to 1/2 a tab. Where are the mood swings worse when your hypo or hyper?

Ocean


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I think the mood swings can be worse if you are too hyper or too hypo. I know that when I'm exhausted from being hypo I am moodier. When I am feeling very anxious and feeling panic from being too hyper I am moodier.

Do you have his thyroid levels and ranges?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you.... I never knew that, I though the mood swings were only for hyperthyroid. Hubby has been hypo for a while always tired and moody...yes we'll use the word moody....lol. No I dont know his ranges, I just know he has not been stable with his levels for over a year the doctor said. 
His doctor called today and said he was still to high on the hypo side? So she decreased him and he is only taking 1/2 a pill. I don't understand how he could lose all that weight be hyper and was put on 5 pills to get back to normal which threw him way over to hypol ....and then almost on no pills and is a little hypo...unbelieveable.

Ocean


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

What medication is he taking? You mention five pills. Usually when one is hyper they increase the Synthroid and decrease it when one is hypo. Honestly, he is also damn tired of not being stable. It is hard on a person. Since my thyroidectomy I haven't been stable and it gets you down. You might feel good for a day or two and then crash and it does make you feel upset, angry and moody. I am sure it is very hard on you. You are wonderful to be so understanding and want to help him. Hopefully, his levels will get sorted for you very soon. I know it has to be very difficult to deal with and some days you probably just want to smack him. I know I want to smack me. LOL I'm sure my husband does too some days when I'm just being witchy.

Hang in there!!! You aren't alone.

:hugs:


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry but you caught my eye when I saw you state you had a thyroidectomy!!!! Are you saying this isn't a cure! That your not better for having it! Thats what I'm hanging on to, is this miracle surgery.....His doctor called yesterday and he is to have his surgery September 14......I'm confused....so he will always be like this!!!! OH yes he's on tapazole 5 mg....but now half of that and hypo?

Feels like she's hanging from a very fine branch of a tree...and hears a snap....lol

Ocean


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> I have a question. Hubby was diagnosed with Graves last year. His doctor put him on 5 tablets right away as he was very hyperthyroid and lost 30 lbs. Now his mood swings are very high....but he is hypothyroid the doctor says and has got him down to 1/2 a tab. Where are the mood swings worse when your hypo or hyper?
> 
> Ocean


Labs did the doctor run to come to the conclusion your hubby is hypo? Did he do FREE T4 and FREE T3 as well as TSH?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Good question...I don't know the answer to that. I do know he has to have his blood work done every two weeks.....When we seen her a month ago he was hypo and he just did his blood work and his still hypo......If he had Graves like she says he does wouldn't he have to be on a higher dose then he's on and be hyper?

Ocean


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Mood swings were probably the symptom that nearly sent me over the edge. I do not know how my hubby tolerated them. He kept telling me "for better or worse". We chalked them up to menopause, and so did the doctor. I hope your husband will get some relief, and you too very soon. I had a thyroid storm in May and don't seem to have the rages, a couple of crying jags but nothing over the top like before, TG. I am keeping you in my thoughts. Those mood swings are horrific.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I am a LOT better since the thyroidectomy, but it isn't a "cure". There is no cure for Graves' Disease and Hashimoto's. There is the RAI and the thyroidectomy to alleviate symptoms, which definitely for me the thyroidectomy did, but it hasn't cured me.

It DOES get a lot better though! Promise. 

Patti


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

"For better or worse".......hmmm I don't recall saying that 33 years ago...anyone have a copy of the contract?........lol

Funny, tonight I grabbed his hand and looked at the man I no longer know, but love very much. Insecure with his health and my health issues, and our marriage... I asked "We're going to get through all this, right?" he grabbed my hand tighter and smiled saying, "Of course we're both going to pull through, we're going to be ok hon, were going to be fine." Then I remembered why I married him............................

Ocean


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

[quote name='oceanmist']"For better or worse".......hmmm I don't recall saying that 33 years ago...anyone have a copy of the contract?........lol

Funny, tonight I grabbed his hand and looked at the man I no longer know, but love very much. Insecure with his health and my health issues, and our marriage... I asked "We're going to get through all this, right?" he grabbed my hand tighter and smiled saying, "Of course we're both going to pull through, we're going to be ok hon, were going to be fine." Then I remembered why I married him............................

Ocean[/QUOTE

Your post was very touching. I know you will get through it. It is 33 for us too, maybe that's the challenge for this year?!?!  My mantra has been, "it could always be worse". My husband keeps saying "we'll get through it". And, I know we will. You will too. I will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:

It just wouldn't be a picnic without the ants. ~Author Unknown


----------

